# Real Blueberry



## Growdude (Nov 3, 2008)

Got some DP BB 

Got 3 here that I will vegg up and sex, hope 3 was enough.
2 got started a bit latter than the big one but ther growing fast.

Got the nutes at 300 PPM as to not burn the little ones.

But I finaly got rid of that other stuff that wasnt BB, I think it was some kind of skunk because that was the smellyest bud Ive seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

nice man, cant wait to see them put on fat buds with your waterfarm system... im thinkin of geting some DP seeds for xmas but idk.


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice buddy, I'll have to keep on eye on here as I have a Blueberry - NYC diesel cross. Hoping for some fuitiness. Your leave formations look exactly like mine on ly mine is a little shorter but wider than yours.

I noticed mine took off pretty quick. Even when I transplanted they had little down time at all. No droop, no signs of stress.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 3, 2008)

My DP blueberry really stunk up the house, way more then the other strains I had going.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 3, 2008)

Judging by your last grow we are in for something special!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

nice strain, hope u get some fatt buds on them baby girls. 
pulling up my chair

*GREEN MOJO :fly:   GREEN MOJO :fly:   GREEN MOJO  *


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 6, 2008)

If it is going to get done right, your the one to do it GD!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2008)

You have my attention.:watchplant:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 6, 2008)

"I found my thrill ......on Blueberry Hill
On Blueberry Hill ......when I found you
The moon stood still ......on Blueberry Hill
And lingered until ......my dreams came true"

I can picture it already .... :ccc:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 6, 2008)

I am stoked for your grow.. HOWEVER... DP's blueberry isn't the REAL blueberry. DJ SHORTS  breeds and holds the true blueberry. Dp has a version of it that is prob a cross to something else. 

Not to put down dutch passion though. I mean people rave about theirs also. BY theirs i means really dj's that they claim as theirs. 

Stellar stuff no doubt. 

Heavy yielder too from what i understand.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 6, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> I am stoked for your grow.. HOWEVER... DP's blueberry isn't the REAL blueberry. DJ SHORTS breeds and holds the true blueberry. Dp has a version of it that is prob a cross to something else.
> 
> Not to put down dutch passion though. I mean people rave about theirs also. BY theirs i means really dj's that they claim as theirs.
> 
> ...


 
Yea I knew that,  I only say "real blueberry" because if you look back at one of my journals a buddy gave me a clone and said it was blueberry.

Even in that thread it was questioned because of the time frame of how long this plant has been cloned put it before DJ shorts had even came up with it.

Then after seeing buds of it on this forum I was convinced it wasnt BB and from the smell of it assumed it some kind of skunk strain.

So I bought some seeds, I know its DP's version but its gotta be alot closer than the skunk.


Really looking forward to nice new taste, I love the widow still but ive smoked a bunch and was hoping for somthing a bit more potent and a fresh new taste so I just cant wait


----------



## Growdude (Nov 8, 2008)

Here we have all 3 doin well its going to be tight with all 3 in 1 waterfarm but all I need is to grow them long enough too be able to clone to determine sex.

Nutes, Foranova grow only, 500 ppm, might up that to 600 today.

I have 2 105 watt CFL bulbs above them ~ 12,000 lumens


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2008)

They look healthy as could be.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 8, 2008)

growing up nicely GD. how long b4 sex'in? ahh, a new strain to the collection is always got 'that new car driving experience feeling'. when you first take her for a spin, you 'baby' her ; then after shes' been felt out,:hubba: ,
you tweak her to your specs. . hoping you get a fat, sticky lady. ;or 10...bb...


----------



## Growdude (Nov 15, 2008)

Look how much these have taken off in 7 days.
Moved them to a bigger home.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Nov 15, 2008)

awesome pics
started to germ seeds from my outdoor this year know the mother was bb but father couldve been Timewarp or titanium or bb itself i found a cuople of males thought i got them out in time but apperenlty not i found about 10 seeds


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 15, 2008)

look'n great, dude :aok: ... yer last grow was *NICE*, man...  

I've been trying to get some Blueberry up myself for the past year... but all my plants have turned out to be male, and/or "screwed up" so bad that it gets culled... still waiting for the elustrious female  ... however, I've got one male vegging now that looks absolutely splendid, so I'm going to save his pollen to mix with some Big Laughing :hubba: 

oh... my Blueberry is DJ Shorts True Blueberry (gifted from a friend here, as a matter of fact.... :aok: )


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

Those look completely different then the DP Blueberry Fems I had. Maybe I just got some of therir crap seeds. Mine were not so Indica dom. Which was weird because they are listed as a almost pure Indica. Yours look great though.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 15, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Look how much these have taken off in 7 days.
> Moved them to a bigger home.


 

Lookin good, Keep it up!

:bongin:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 16, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Got some DP BB
> 
> Got 3 here that I will vegg up and sex, hope 3 was enough.
> 2 got started a bit latter than the big one but ther growing fast.
> ...



Nice, GrowDude.  I germed my Blueberry I got from marijuana-seeds.nl Friday and I'm really excited.

I'm  new to this - do you know if marijuana-seeds is a breeder?  DP is Dutch Passion, right?  Marijuana-seeds description of the BB follows:

*Our Original Blueberry is a mostly  		Indica (80% Indica, 20% Sativa) strain, that dates to the late 1970s. A  		large producer under optimum conditions. A dense and stout plant with  		red, purple and finally blue hues, that usually cure to a lavender blue.  		The finished product has a very fruity aroma and taste of blueberry. It  		produces a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality  		and is very long lasting. Medium to large calyxes. Blueberry has a  		long shelf life.

*I'm just wondering what to expect from my beans.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2008)

them some fat bottom girls.:hubba: .
huge growth...bb...


----------



## Growdude (Nov 23, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Lookin for update.


 
Growing like mad.
Still no alternating nodes, waiting to sex these 3.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 24, 2008)

Man, GD, do you give them steroids? They look great! Fat leaves on those ladies(hopefully).


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 24, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*:holysheep: wow they look awesome ,,,pulling up and :watchplant:*


----------



## andy52 (Nov 24, 2008)

lookin good as always my friend.thoseare some lush babies ya got there.i hate these mazar i'm growing.i jave nevr grown a plant that takes so long to grow.it had better be some good smoke.i will never grow mazar again.the crysta is a nice grower.
   be well and safe my friend.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 24, 2008)

I had to force my DP Blueberry to sex. They were 22 inch bushes and were about 5 weeks old. The Nirvana Big Bud I am growing showed their sex in 2 weeks, without alt. nodes. Too bad 9 out the 10 were males!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 24, 2008)

wow lovely looking plants here growdude! very healthy looking. What light sched they on now and when you changing to flowering (if u not already)? Will be interesting to see some pure blueberry growing  How long do they say these DP seeds flower for?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 24, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow lovely looking plants here growdude! very healthy looking. What light sched they on now and when you changing to flowering (if u not already)? Will be interesting to see some pure blueberry growing  How long do they say these DP seeds flower for?


 
There still on 24/7 light, once I see some alt nodes ill take a few clones from each and root them under 12/12, that will tell me the sex of the donor plants then ill start new cuttings to start a grow and a new mom.

Supposed to be 9-10 weeks flower time.

Thanks again


----------



## Growdude (Nov 24, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> How old are they? Alt nodes usually appear around 7-8 weeks.


 
These are around 3 weeks old, less than 2 from the first pictures I have in post #1.


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 24, 2008)

:aok: *hi growdude, im looking forward to watching the rest of your grow. WOW! your plants look maassive. and really healthy too. im dead jealous. here is some of that green mo joey stuff. itll bring ya good luck. *


----------



## Growdude (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I have good news I believe I see female pre flowers on at least one of these plants, the nodes are not alternating yet but im seeing 2 tiny hairs coming from a node where a bud would form.

I could still take some cuttings and flower them but im debating just starting some clones for a grow, if im wrong it will cost me some time.

Anyway here they are they have been cut down once already but are vegging hard.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

They look amazing growdude! Is there any way you can get a macro shot of the pistils? If we all agree you got a lady then I can't see any problem with going ahead and getting those clones started


----------



## andy52 (Dec 2, 2008)

very lush and plush.looks super good as all your grows do.very nice my friend


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*:holysheep: wow what a bush you have ,,,bloody gorgous :48:*


----------



## Growdude (Dec 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> They look amazing growdude! Is there any way you can get a macro shot of the pistils? If we all agree you got a lady then I can't see any problem with going ahead and getting those clones started


 
Boy I wish I could but im sure my camara wont be able too.

Looking at my WW mom and this one BB plant I think its a girl!

anyway thxs alot, cant wait to try a new strain!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking good Growdude.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok I took clones of the one that seems female, lets hope I didnt screw up.
This is my first atempt in the daisy cloner, while my rockwool method is always 100% its slow so Im curious to see how this thing will do.

Im thinking to take this mess of 3 plants and flower it now to produce some seeds for the future., my question is this if I flower these 3 plants with minimal cfl's will it still make good seeds? I dont care if it stretches or is loose buds I just want a few seeds.


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 5, 2008)

I think if it has the proper ammount given square feet of light output from then CFL's then i would say probably. nice plants bro, i'll can't wait to see 'em flower! good luck!

Dewayne


----------



## tesla (Dec 5, 2008)

I would think the more light, the stronger/healthy the seeds would be right?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 5, 2008)

Whats up Growdude, you posted on my first grow and gave me some good info some time ago but never said thanks.   But this grow man is killer. These this are on what made the Hulk  Can't wait to see what the clones do if the main lady SO good. Keep it up man


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 5, 2008)

go ahead and make yerself some seeds, dude... this resiliant plant will give you seeds in harsh conditions even... just preferably optimal.

with the apparent growth ability yer showing in veg, I'd say you'd be fine to make some seed :aok:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 5, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> go ahead and make yerself some seeds, dude... this resiliant plant will give you seeds in harsh conditions even... just preferably optimal.
> 
> with the apparent growth ability yer showing in veg, I'd say you'd be fine to make some seed :aok:


 
Here is the thing, once these clones root they will have to go were that mom plant is now, once I move it it wont have much light, ill do the best i can but really dont have a spot for it, it wont make good seeds without alot of light?


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, i would assume as buds go, they need optimal and sometimes a little more than optimal light to flourish. to make a nice, hard, mature seed i would assume the better the lighting/space arrangement is the more than likely only going to better the plants potential.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 6, 2008)

i've also been thinking about a daisy cloner.i have tried several methodas and so far the rapid rooters works best for me.let me know how the clones do in the cloner.thanks


----------



## Growdude (Dec 21, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i've also been thinking about a daisy cloner.i have tried several methodas and so far the rapid rooters works best for me.let me know how the clones do in the cloner.thanks



Ok been slacking

The cloner worked great all 8 100%, had roots in about 10 days here they are at 15 so you can see they have been ready.

Ive got a BB mom now and a bit of pollen for a few seeds anyway.

These will go into the waterfarms in a day or 2 im still getting it ready.
Should be flowering in a couple weeks after that.

Cant wait to try some. Ive never smoked BB


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 21, 2008)

I haven't either but it is on my list!!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 21, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Depending on your medium, you might have to trim back some of those roots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These get buried in hydroton so I like alot of roots.

You go this whole time without and your smoke report on catnip is gonna sound good   jk bro


----------



## Growdude (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are my babies right after transplanting.
I hope to vegg no longer than 2 weeks.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 25, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Here is the thing, once these clones root they will have to go were that mom plant is now, once I move it it wont have much light, ill do the best i can but really dont have a spot for it, it wont make good seeds without alot of light?


 
Why don't you just bonsai the mother?

Minimal light and space requirements but retains the quality genetics you have.

You could keep her alive in the veg space you are using for your clones.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 25, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i've also been thinking about a daisy cloner.i have tried several methodas and so far the rapid rooters works best for me.let me know how the clones do in the cloner.thanks


 
I would clone with 100% success in a humidicrib made from components at the hydro store. 

Vented dome sufficient to cover an eggshell crate sitting inside a 50ltr res with an aquarium heater and an air pump and stone.

1" Rockwool cubes.  

h2o2

Nice healthy roots.

All up <$50 (I had the stainless steel aquarium heater & pump)


----------



## Growdude (Dec 25, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Why don't you just bonsai the mother?
> 
> Minimal light and space requirements but retains the quality genetics you have.
> 
> You could keep her alive in the veg space you are using for your clones.



Basicly thats what im doin, the mom is in next to my WW mom now.
Not a bonsai but I dont have trouble keepin it small enough.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 25, 2008)

Ohh and the seeds, I just kept the other plants long enough to gather pollen and then I killed them all, ill just pollenate a small bud in this grow for a few seeds.
But yes I have a mother plant now.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 1, 2009)

Got good growth for one week, have had some PH swings and some heat but seem to have hammered it out.
Seems a little more finicky than the WW.

Flora nova grow PPM @ 600
PH ~ 5.8


----------



## andy52 (Jan 1, 2009)

looking good bro.i too have never smoked the bb.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 1, 2009)

wow always wanted to see the real thing can't wait to see more. keepit up famliy


----------



## Growdude (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are pictures @ 3 days flowering, vegged slightly less than 2 weeks from clones.
Nice stem development at this stage.

But whats really cool is this temperature controller unit I built for monitoring temps and controlling a heater I have to run at night.
It turns the heater on and off to maintain any temperature I set and monitors the grow temps in the day.
This thing has a closed loop tuning that dials the temps exactly where you set it.

The controller is expensive and a additional relay is need for the load of the heater but I had all the stuff at work to build it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 9, 2009)

Those are some monsters GD.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 9, 2009)

^yes they are monsters for 2 weeks veg. wow. mine are mutants comared to them..
that mother sure is something to see too. those fans are soo huge. hoping this is a lady for you GD. i for one know about set backs so far this winter...bb...


----------



## Growdude (Jan 9, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> ^yes they are monsters for 2 weeks veg. wow. mine are mutants comared to them..
> that mother sure is something to see too. those fans are soo huge. hoping this is a lady for you GD. i for one know about set backs so far this winter...bb...



Thnxs Banjo,
 thats not the mom that's just one of the 4 in growing, the mom plant im growing and the 4 im flowering came from another plant that has been sexed so im all set there.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 9, 2009)

Everything looking Great Growdude.....   I can't beleive I have not seen this thread till now heh..... Pulling up a chair 8).


----------



## Alistair (Jan 9, 2009)

Very good Growdude.  Those look great.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking good- I'm a big fan of blueberry!

Very cool with the electronics- I'm having the same problem trying to keep from getting too cool at "night"- running about 54 degrees.  I don't think I'm capable of replicating what you got there though.  Besides I'm alsmost done with my current grow.  Won't be a problem till next winter.  Great job.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 10, 2009)

dang growdude,them are some awesome plants.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 16, 2009)

The stretch is on, raising the lights daily
1000 ppm of floranova bloom and a splash of diamond nectar

Had to build one of those stink buckets, thanks to Homemadegravity for the sticky.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW, those girls are awesome. I love the big fan leaves, very healthy man, great job. You make me want to break out my waterfarms.

Nice controller too, nice that you built it your self.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 16, 2009)

Real nice, GDude!   I don't know about everyone else but I love those purple buds (see BPOM thread)!  Are your buds turning purple yet?  I have 2 small BB plants going, got the beans from .nl.  Hope one is a female.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW bro nice looking plants! Good to see your doing well


----------



## Growdude (Jan 16, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Real nice, GDude!   I don't know about everyone else but I love those purple buds (see BPOM thread)!  Are your buds turning purple yet?



No real buds yet, but I hope they do

Thanks again


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 16, 2009)

*looking amazing great job :48:*


----------



## Growdude (Jan 31, 2009)

Really should have topped these, but the main cola's are going to be big, a little tall but its working.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 31, 2009)

GD.. your thumb is not only green..... It's Neon green..... AWESOME!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 31, 2009)

holy s**tballs your plant  growth rate is prity amazing,
i wish mine where as quick!


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 31, 2009)

Those plants are gods! Nice job GD.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 12, 2009)

Buds have a good coating of trich's, look and smell tasty!

Just a picture update, nothing really new.

Nutes ~ 1000 ppm using Floranova bloom have also been using up some GH 3 part I had.  Diamond nectar, sweet,


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 12, 2009)

Quite amazing.

Very well done


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 12, 2009)

man that BB looks sooo nice! I hope mine new babies turn out that well. Keep it up.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking mighty good Growdude.  Thanks for the porn!
My last blueberry grow had some fans with 13 leaves!  What's your highest count?  Just curious cause I got mine from a friend (not a seed bank)- wanted to see if it was something with the genetics or do I have some kind of cross.
Thanks again.  Awesome!


----------



## Growdude (Feb 12, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Looking mighty good Growdude.  Thanks for the porn!
> My last blueberry grow had some fans with 13 leaves!  What's your highest count?  Just curious cause I got mine from a friend (not a seed bank)- wanted to see if it was something with the genetics or do I have some kind of cross.
> Thanks again.  Awesome!



I never counted leaves but it looks to be ~ 8, I think number of leaves is more a maturity thing.


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 12, 2009)

Great looking plants growdude. I heard you say that blueberry was giving you a little trouble at the beg. but from what I've heard BB is a very strong strain. I've also heard that it loves nutes. Have you tried going above 1000 ppm?


----------



## Growdude (Feb 12, 2009)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Great looking plants growdude. I heard you say that blueberry was giving you a little trouble at the beg. but from what I've heard BB is a very strong strain. I've also heard that it loves nutes. Have you tried going above 1000 ppm?



Only once it was at 1500 and it did cause a minor tip burn and I really dont want these getting burnt and causing my buds to have those little burnt tips, mostly for looks but I dont think it tastes as well either.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking real nice *GrowDude* :aok:

I am waiting on my blueberry beans right now. When they do arrive and I grow them, I hope my results are close to yours.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 14, 2009)

growdude, your plants are amazing. i'm only hoping my white berry turn out half as good as these. you sure have the water farms down pat. thanks for your help so far too. its a pleasure learning from the best!


----------



## Growdude (Feb 22, 2009)

Beginning of 7 week flowering.

I definitely see some yellowing of the fan leaves that I believe is just from late flowering, though I did not see this happen with the WW.

Also these buds just dont have the density like the WW did, makes me wonder if I did something wrong for this strain as compared to the WW.

The Trich's look plenty and ive already sampled a small bud and seem to have nice potency, im sure its going to be good just not plenty.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 22, 2009)

They look Great Growdude, keep it up


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 22, 2009)

*looking as good as ever ,,,gorgous ladies *


----------



## Growdude (Feb 28, 2009)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> This should be the beginning of week 8. How do they look?     :hubba:



I looked back at the date flower start date wat Jan 5 so this should be the end of week 8 so I was off a bit on my times.

Mostly look coudy with a pinch of amber, I too harvest when mostly cloudy as I like the up buzz.

Going to harvest Mon - wen.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like the trim is going to be easy, good job on the Blueberry. I am done with DP and refuse to buy anymore beans from them. I have some DJ Shorts Blueberry I am going to run next grow. I hope they look as nice as yours.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 28, 2009)

Loks GREAT Growdude! Everytime I have grown BB, it yellowed tword the end, just like alot of purp strains.
Yours looks great, you have it licked!


----------



## 420benny (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice gd. Would you mind explaining the stink box you mentioned? That is new to me. I wish I could smell those buds. It has to be like heaven.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 28, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Very nice gd. Would you mind explaining the stink box you mentioned? That is new to me. I wish I could smell those buds. It has to be like heaven.



Stink bucket, http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17337


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 28, 2009)

*what a sight for stoned eyes ,,,them buds look divine :48:*


----------



## IRISH (Mar 20, 2009)

yes, a bud shot please? ( if you have'nt smoked it all:hubba: ).

very nice grow once again GD...bb...


----------



## 420benny (Mar 20, 2009)

No way did he smoke all that. Maybe he just passed out from the high?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 21, 2009)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> So, how did it turn out? Taste, high, weight after manicuring???



Sorry I just dropped out here but I was disappointed in the buds.
They were a bit loose compared to the WW.

The taste and high are quite pleasing but total weight is low, i didnt weigh this time because I was bummed, i know its less than average for me .

Maybe it was the strain, tho oltomnoddy your buds looked good from the pictures.
Perhaps they needed more food because The WW is nute sensitive and I gave them the same formula as my WW grows?

I have a mother so Im going to start up a new grow, maybe 3 ww and 1 BB, prob. just need to tweak this new strain.

But I harvested 3 gallon jars and 8 1/2 gallon jars.


----------

